# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Μετράω συνέχεια ανάμεσα στους δύο πόλους τροφοδοσίας του ενισχυτή.

## sakishlek

Απ'όσο ξέρω τα πίν συν και πλην του κόνεκτορα τροφοδοσίας του ενισχυτή στο τεστ συνέχειας πρέπει να δείχνουν 1, άπειρο.Εγώ μετράω .5 περίπου.Ο ενισχυτής όμως φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανονικά.

Έλεγξα τις γραμμές χαλκού 100 φορές.Ο πυκνωτής 100νάνο στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας είναι εντάξει.Το ίδιο και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές εκεί γύρω.

Τί μπορεί να προκαλεί το πρόβλημα;

 Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα αφού δουλεύει;






τα σχηματικά

----------


## sofosal

πως σου ήρθε η ιδέα ότι το άπειρο είναι η σωστή μέτρηση;
αν υπάρξει άπειρο δεν υπάρχει κατανάλωση, τίποτα δεν δουλεύει!

...το όλο κύκλωμα στην είσοδο σαφώς και έχει κάποια Ωμική αντίσταση, μια χαρά είναι ο ενισχυτής σου, γιατί θες να έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## p270

σωστά η είσοδος έχει ωμική αντίσταση και αναφέρεται ως αντίσταση εισόδου άπειρο δεν υπάρχει

----------


## sakishlek

> πως σου ήρθε η ιδέα ότι το άπειρο είναι η σωστή μέτρηση;
> αν υπάρξει άπειρο δεν υπάρχει κατανάλωση, τίποτα δεν δουλεύει!
> 
> ...το όλο κύκλωμα στην είσοδο σαφώς και έχει κάποια Ωμική αντίσταση, μια χαρά είναι ο ενισχυτής σου, γιατί θες να έχει πρόβλημα;


Μιλάω για την είσοδο τροφοδοσίας από τη μπαταρία.Όχι την είσοδο του ήχου.

Τη μέτρηση την κάνω 'κρύα'.Χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει τη μπαταρία.Δεν μου ρθε εμένα.Αυτουνού που έφτιαξε το κύκλωμα του ρθε. http://construyasuvideorockola.com/p...mp_tda2003.php

Κάνει δοκιμαστικές μετρήσεις και λέει συγκεκριμένα ότι σε κρύα μέτρηση τα δύο πιν τροφοδοσίας απ τη μπαταρία μεταξύ τους πρέπει να έχουν άπειρο.Αλλιώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα λέει είτε με  βραχυκύκλωμα είτε με ελαττωματικό εξάρτημα.

----------


## FILMAN

Το 0.5 που λες τί είναι, Ω, kΩ, ΜΩ;

Πράγματι ενδέχεται να δείχνει και άπειρο και εντούτοις να δουλεύει, ειδικά αν η τάση ελέγχου του πολυμέτρου είναι πολύ χαμηλή (π.χ. κάτω από 1V)

----------

ezizu (19-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Το 0.5 που λες τί είναι, Ω, kΩ, ΜΩ;
> 
> Πράγματι ενδέχεται να δείχνει και άπειρο και εντούτοις να δουλεύει, ειδικά αν η τάση ελέγχου του πολυμέτρου είναι πολύ χαμηλή (π.χ. κάτω από 1V)


Βάζω το πολύμετρο στην ένδειξη με τη δίοδο για να δω τη συνέχεια και δείχνει 0.5 
Όταν το βάζω στα ωμ μετράω γύρω στα 20Κ.

Αυτός λέει ότι στο τεστ συνέχειας πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να έχουμε άπειρο αλλιώς κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## sofosal

> Μιλάω για την είσοδο τροφοδοσίας από τη μπαταρία.Όχι την είσοδο του ήχου.
> 
> Τη μέτρηση την κάνω 'κρύα'.Χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει τη μπαταρία.Δεν μου ρθε εμένα.Αυτουνού που έφτιαξε το κύκλωμα του ρθε. http://construyasuvideorockola.com/p...mp_tda2003.php
> 
> Κάνει δοκιμαστικές μετρήσεις και λέει συγκεκριμένα ότι σε κρύα μέτρηση τα δύο πιν τροφοδοσίας απ τη μπαταρία μεταξύ τους πρέπει να έχουν άπειρο.Αλλιώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα λέει είτε με  βραχυκύκλωμα είτε με ελαττωματικό εξάρτημα.


...μάλιστα...έχεις δίκιο! 
...κοίταξα λίγο την σελίδα, αλλά θυμήθηκα ότι το TDA, μεταξύ άλλων, έχει και μια ιδιότητα: να κόβει όταν δεν έχει σήμα στην είσοδο ήχου....
...να κόβει παρεμβάλοντας ένα "διακόπτη" την τροφοδοσία του; ίσως...αν κατεβάσεις το datasheet, (του TDA)ίσως δεις τι συμβαίνει...
...άρα την μέτρηση δοκίμασε να την κάνεις χωρίς να έχεις σήμα στην είσοδο ήχου...

....διότι φυσικά η αντίσταση που μετράται στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος,  έχει να κάνει με την "εσωτερική αντίσταση" στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας του TDA....
....ενδιαφέρον θέμα, δες το παρακάτω και πες τι θα βρεις....

η τροφοδοσία του προενισχυτή (των 455) γίνεται ξέχωρα, με άλλο βύσμα;;

----------


## sakishlek

> ...μάλιστα...έχεις δίκιο! 
> ...κοίταξα λίγο την σελίδα, αλλά θυμήθηκα ότι το TDA, μεταξύ άλλων, έχει και μια ιδιότητα: να κόβει όταν δεν έχει σήμα στην είσοδο ήχου....
> ...να κόβει παρεμβάλοντας ένα "διακόπτη" την τροφοδοσία του; ίσως...αν κατεβάσεις το datasheet, (του TDA)ίσως δεις τι συμβαίνει...
> ...άρα την μέτρηση δοκίμασε να την κάνεις χωρίς να έχεις σήμα στην είσοδο ήχου...
> 
> ....διότι φυσικά η αντίσταση που μετράται στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος,  έχει να κάνει με την "εσωτερική αντίσταση" στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας του TDA....
> ....ενδιαφέρον θέμα, δες το παρακάτω και πες τι θα βρεις....
> 
> η τροφοδοσία του προενισχυτή (των 455) γίνεται ξέχωρα, με άλλο βύσμα;;


Την μέτρηση ξαναλέω την κάνω κρύα.Χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει τη μπαταρία.ούτε το καλώδιο του ήχου.τίποτα σκέτο.και δείχνει 0.5. Το 4558 δεν έχει χωριστό βύσμα.

----------


## sofosal

> Την μέτρηση ξαναλέω την κάνω κρύα.Χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει τη μπαταρία.ούτε το καλώδιο του ήχου.τίποτα σκέτο.και δείχνει 0.5. Το 4558 δεν έχει χωριστό βύσμα.


....τι να πω;; .....το άπειρο μου φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό - λάθος!
δεν το έχεις ....και το μηχάνημα δουλεύει κανονικά!!
....οι επόμενες μετρήσεις που προτείνει η σελίδα σου βγαίνουν;

----------


## sakishlek

> ....τι να πω;; .....το άπειρο μου φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό - λάθος!
> δεν το έχεις ....και το μηχάνημα δουλεύει κανονικά!!
> ....οι επόμενες μετρήσεις που προτείνει η σελίδα σου βγαίνουν;


με τις επόμενες θα επανέλθω

----------


## sakishlek

> ....οι επόμενες μετρήσεις που προτείνει η σελίδα σου βγαίνουν;


Οι μετρήσεις στο 4558 βγαίνουν περίπου όπως τις προτείνει:
πιν
μαύρο 3 ,κόκκινο 8 *6.1* βολτ .Προτείνει 6
μαύρο 3 ,κόκκινο 4  *-6.1* βολτ.Προτείνει 6

Οι μετρήσεις όμως ανάμεσα στα πιν της εξόδου των ηχείων βγαίνουν εντελώς διαφορετικές
Προτείνει *6.7* βολτ στο αριστερό κανάλι και 7 στο δεξί.Εγώ όμως βγάζω...*μηδέν* και στα δύο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Οι μετρήσεις όμως ανάμεσα στα πιν της εξόδου των ηχείων βγαίνουν εντελώς διαφορετικές
> Προτείνει *6.7* βολτ στο αριστερό κανάλι και 7 στο δεξί.Εγώ όμως βγάζω...*μηδέν* και στα δύο.


Και πολύ  καλά κάνεις και μετράς μηδέν, αν έβγαζε 7V DC στο ηχείο θα ήταν πρόβλημα! DC πάνω από λίγα mV στην έξοδο πάνω από λίγα mV είναι βλάβη. 'Η κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτό που προτείνει, ή το διαβάζεις λάθος.

----------

ezizu (19-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> Και πολύ  καλά κάνεις και μετράς μηδέν, αν έβγαζε 7V DC στο ηχείο θα ήταν πρόβλημα! DC πάνω από λίγα mV στην έξοδο πάνω από λίγα mV είναι βλάβη. 'Η κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτό που προτείνει, ή το διαβάζεις λάθος.


*Ρίξε και μια ματιά* μόνος σου αν θες.Είναι στα ισπανικά βέβαια αλλά έχει κουμπί μετάφρασης στα αγγλικά.Μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις.

----------


## nyannaco

ΟΚ, αυτό λέει, αλλά εξακολουθεί να μην είναι σωστό. Ούτε και με το σχηματικό συνάδει αυτό, λόγω του C5 (και του C6) θα πρέπει να μετράς 0V στην έξοδο (όπως και συμβαίνει). Κάτι δεν λέει καλά ο ποιητής. Επαναλαμβάνω, Vcc/2 DC στην έξοδο είναι τελείως παράλογο και απαράδεκτο.

----------

ezizu (19-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

> ΟΚ, αυτό λέει, αλλά εξακολουθεί να μην είναι σωστό. Ούτε και με το σχηματικό συνάδει αυτό, λόγω του C5 (και του C6) θα πρέπει να μετράς 0V στην έξοδο (όπως και συμβαίνει). Κάτι δεν λέει καλά ο ποιητής. Επαναλαμβάνω, Vcc/2 DC στην έξοδο είναι τελείως παράλογο και απαράδεκτο.


Παραπάνω αν διάβασες βγάζει και άπειρο ανάμεσα στα πιν τροφοδοσίας.Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τί να πω.Απ'το σάιτ και τα βίντεο φαίνεται ότι μόνοι τους σχεδιάζουν και φτιάχνουν τα κυκλώματα .Και βιντεοσκοπούν τη διαδικασία.Το να κάτσουν και να φτιάξουν και μια φωτογραφία με ψεύτικες μετρήσεις δεν ξέρω που αποσκοπεί.

----------


## sofosal

....αν δουλεύει κανονικά το μηχάνημα, χωρίς βόμβο, χωρίς φύσημα,(όταν δεν έχει σήμα), με καλή απόδοση στο φουλ της έντασης, είναι οκ.!
....το μόνο που θα κοίταγα στην θέση σου είναι αν ζεσταίνεται πολύ, στην μονάδα εξόδου, και το τσιπ του προ ενισχυτή.
.....θα έβαζα και ένα αμπερόμετρο να δω τα αμπέρ που τραβάει σε κατάσταση χωρίς σήμα και σε φουλ ένταση.

...το πιθανότερο με αυτά στην σελίδα με τις οδηγίες είναι να έχουν περιγράψει το τι συμβαίνει σε περίπτωση βλάβης και όχι όταν όλα είναι σωστά!

----------


## sakishlek

> .... χωρίς φύσημα,


Κάποιες φορές εμφανίζεται ένα φύσημα στο αριστερό κανάλι.Και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μάλλον συμβαίνει όταν γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης.Το ποτενσιομέτρο πάντα προκαλεί φύσημα κατά το γύρισμα αλλά κάποιες φορές αφού σταματήσω να το γυρνάω το φύσημα παραμένει.Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά το αποδίδω στο ότι το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι παλιό.Το ότι το φύσημα παραμένει αφού σταματήσω να το γυρνάω με ανησυχεί.




> ....
> ...το πιθανότερο με αυτά στην σελίδα με τις οδηγίες είναι να έχουν περιγράψει το τι συμβαίνει σε περίπτωση βλάβης και όχι όταν όλα είναι σωστά!


Στο κείμενο λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι σωστές μετρήσεις πρέπει να είναι αυτές και μάλιστα προτείνει και τί μπορεί να φταίει.Κάποιο χαλασμένο εξάρτημα...

----------


## ezizu

> Κάποιες φορές εμφανίζεται ένα φύσημα στο αριστερό κανάλι.Και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μάλλον συμβαίνει όταν γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης.Το ποτενσιομέτρο πάντα προκαλεί φύσημα κατά το γύρισμα αλλά κάποιες φορές αφού σταματήσω να το γυρνάω το φύσημα παραμένει.Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά το αποδίδω στο ότι το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι παλιό.Το ότι το φύσημα παραμένει αφού σταματήσω να το γυρνάω με ανησυχεί.
> 
> Στο κείμενο λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι σωστές μετρήσεις πρέπει να είναι αυτές και μάλιστα προτείνει και τί μπορεί να φταίει.Κάποιο χαλασμένο εξάρτημα...


Εφόσον το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι παλιό, άλλαξε το. Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα και για αυτό να δημιουργεί θόρυβο-παράσιτα.

Όσο για τις μετρήσεις, συμφωνώ με τα γραφόμενα του Νίκου (nyannaco). 
Δεν *γίνεται* να μετράς DC τάση στην έξοδο (στα ακροδέκτες σύνδεσης του μεγαφώνου) , επειδή πολύ απλά υπάρχει ο πυκνωτής C5 1000μf .
Εκτός βέβαια αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος ο C5 ,ή αν μετράς την τάση πριν τον πυκνωτή C5 (δηλαδή πάνω στο πιν4 του ολοκληρωμένου εξόδου TDA2003). 

Η max φυσιολογική τάση εξόδου (Dc offset) στους ενισχυτές, θεωρείται ότι είναι γύρω στα 50mV.
 Από εκεί και πάνω πρέπει να αρχίσει το ψάξιμο του κυκλώματος του ενισχυτή, για τυχών πρόβλημα.
Με 7V (DC offset) στην έξοδο δεν θα ήταν ενισχυτής, αλλά καταστροφέας μεγαφώνων (αν  όντως μετράς DC τάση 7V, υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα και μην το λειτουργείς πριν το επισκευάσεις) .

----------

FILMAN (22-06-15)

----------


## sofosal

σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας το TDA 2003, μεταξύ 4 και -, έχει την τάση που λες και ποτέ εκεί που συνδέεις τα μεγάφωνα!
ο τύπος και οι οδηγίες που σου δίνει, 

είναι για τα μπάζα!

----------


## sakishlek

Οκ,το κατάλαβα. Ο ενισχυτής δηλαδή δεν έχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα πέρα απ το παλιό ποτενσιόμετρο. Και μια τελευταία διευκρίνηση. Ο ίδιος προτείνει τροφοδοσία 3 αμπερ για να μην παραμορφωνονται λέει τα μπάσα. Όταν το συνδέω στο κινητό το μεγιστο που τραβάει πριν αρχίσει να παραμορφώνει  (όπως το ακούω με το αυτί) είναι 0,4 αμπέρ. Τί χρειάζονται τα 3;

----------


## sofosal

> Οκ,το κατάλαβα. Ο ενισχυτής δηλαδή δεν έχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα πέρα απ το παλιό ποτενσιόμετρο. Και μια τελευταία διευκρίνηση. Ο ίδιος προτείνει τροφοδοσία 3 αμπερ για να μην παραμορφωνονται λέει τα μπάσα. Όταν το συνδέω στο κινητό το μεγιστο που τραβάει πριν αρχίσει να παραμορφώνει  (όπως το ακούω με το αυτί) είναι 0,4 αμπέρ. Τί χρειάζονται τα 3;


σε τι μεγάφωνα τον συνδέεις; (χρειάζεσαι μεγάφωνα τουλάχιστον 20Watt, ακουστικής ισχύος)
αν τα μεγάφωνα είναι μικρής ισχύος , φυσικά και παραμορφώνουν....
το τροφοδοτικό σου θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 12 volt σταθεροποιημένης τάσης (να μπορεί δηλαδή να δώσει 3 αμπερ χωρίς να πέσει η τάση κάτω από τα 12 volt.(αντέχει μέχρι και 18 volt)....
επειδή δεν πρόσεξα να έχει τριμερ για ρύθμιση σήματος πριν η/ στο ενδιάμεσο προενυσχυτή - ενισχυτή, πρέπει το σήμα που του δίνεις από πηγή να είναι τόσο που να μην παρομορφώνει στην έξοδο , στην μέγιστη ισχύ του ενισχυτή...

----------


## UV.

στο σάιτ δεν βρήκα σχηματικό για πιο τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση! 
γενικά τα λέει σωστά αλλά με ελλείψεις

το μυστικό της απάντησης βρίσκεται στην φράση του που έχω σε παρένθεση




> Now we measure the speaker outputs. *(As it is a simple power)* amplifier, these do not measure (0) volts output, otherwise *½ Vcc,* ie *half* the supply voltage.


αλλά δεν βρήκα να λέει ότι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση χρειάζεται πρόσθετο εξάρτημα (ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής)
για να μην φτάνει αυτή η DC τάση στα μεγάφωνα και ακούς αυτό το φύσημα που λες με το γύρισμα στο ποτεσιόμετρο

νομίζω ότι η κατασκευή σου έχει πρόβλημα δεν είναι ΟΚ
θέλει παραπάνω ενέργειες

----------


## sakishlek

> Εφόσον το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι παλιό, άλλαξε το. Μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα και για αυτό να δημιουργεί θόρυβο-παράσιτα.


 Άλλαξα και τα 4 ποτενσιόμετρα με καινούρια.Το φύσημα υπάρχει πλέον μόνο όταν γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο της έντασης και όταν το αφήνω δεν παραμένει.Δείτε το βίντεο .Στα τελευταία δευτερόλεπτα του βίντεο γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο χωρίς μουσική να παίζει και ακούγεται καθαρά το παράσιτο.

Τί άλλο να δοκιμάσω για διορθώσω το πρόβλημα;

----------


## sofosal

μη σου φανεί παράξενο....είναι η "ποιότητα" των ποτενσιόμετρων....δοκίμασε άλλα η/ άστα όπως είναι....
η/ φτιάξε ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα, να αυξομειώνεις με μπουτονάκια!...

----------


## sakishlek

> μη σου φανεί παράξενο....είναι η "ποιότητα" των ποτενσιόμετρων....δοκίμασε άλλα


Αυτό το αποκλείω.4 ευρώ πλήρωσα για το καθένα. 

Τρόπος υπάρχει να κοπεί ή έστω να μειωθεί το dc στο ποτ; Με καμιά μικρή τροποποίηση του κυκλώματος γύρω απ' το ποτενσιόμετρο.

----------


## sofosal

> Αυτό το αποκλείω.4 ευρώ πλήρωσα για το καθένα. 
> 
> Τρόπος υπάρχει να κοπεί ή έστω να μειωθεί το dc στο ποτ;


δεν έχει σημασία πόσο τα πλήρωσες...
"να μειωθεί το dc στο ποτ;" τι ενοείς;

----------


## sakishlek

> "να μειωθεί το dc στο ποτ;" τι ενοείς;


Απ'όσα διάβασα μέχρι τώρα το παράσιτο δημιουργείται από το ρεύμα dc που περνάει απ το ποτ.Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.
*Εδώ* έχει όλες τις λεπτομέρειες του κυκλώματος .Σελίδα 8 και κάτω.

----------


## sofosal

> Απ'όσα διάβασα μέχρι τώρα το παράσιτο δημιουργείται από το ρεύμα dc που περνάει απ το ποτ.Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.
> *Εδώ* έχει όλες τις λεπτομέρειες του κυκλώματος .Σελίδα 8 και κάτω.


από ότι βλέπω στο σχέδιο έχει πυκνωτή στο μεσαίο του ποτενσιόμετρου έντασης, οπότε καλύπτεται η πιθανότητα...
....πιστεύω ότι αφού στο κάνει μόνο κατά την "κίνηση" , είναι εσωτερική κακή επαφή του ποτενσιόμετρου....
....αν είναι όλα ίδια δοκίμασε να αντικαταστήσεις ένα από τα μπάσα η/ πρίμα με αυτό της έντασης....κόλα ξεκόλα όμως πρόσεξε τις επαφές...
....υπάρχει και ειδικό σπρέι(λάδι) που βοηθάει...

----------


## sakishlek

> από ότι βλέπω στο σχέδιο έχει πυκνωτή στο μεσαίο του ποτενσιόμετρου έντασης, οπότε καλύπτεται η πιθανότητα...
> ....πιστεύω ότι αφού στο κάνει μόνο κατά την "κίνηση" , είναι εσωτερική κακή επαφή του ποτενσιόμετρου....
> ....αν είναι όλα ίδια δοκίμασε να αντικαταστήσεις ένα από τα μπάσα η/ πρίμα με αυτό της έντασης....κόλα ξεκόλα όμως πρόσεξε τις επαφές...
> ....υπάρχει και ειδικό σπρέι(λάδι) που βοηθάει...


Τα δοκίμασα αυτά με τα προηγούμενα ποτενσιομέτρα.Το ψέκασα και με wd40 (αυτό είχα).Μια μικρή μείωση του θορύβου είχα.

----------


## sofosal

> Τα δοκίμασα αυτά με τα προηγούμενα ποτενσιομέτρα.Το ψέκασα και με wd40 (αυτό είχα).Μια μικρή μείωση του θορύβου είχα.


από εμπειρία στο λέω, τα ποτενσιόμετρα αυτά πολύ συχνά κάνουν "παράσιτα", δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας, κι ας τα ακριβοπλήρωσες...
...αφού σου αρέσει να ασχολήσε, δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις αυτό που πρότεινα παραπάνω, ένα volume, ηλεκτρονικό που να ανεβοκατεβάζει ένταση όπως το κινητό σου!! 

επίσης χρειάζεσαι τροφοδοτικό, δεν πιστεύω να την παλεύεις συνέχεια με την μπαταρία...
επίσης αυτό που είναι χρήσιμο την σήμερον, είναι ένας τελικός ενισχυτής, χωρίς προ ενίσχυση,(το TDA), μιας που οι περισσότερες πηγές έχουν καταπληκτικές ρυθμίσεις και μπάσων - πρίμων και έντασης....και καλά ηχεία βέβαια...
καταληκτικά: τροφοδοτικό - τελική βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης - ηχεία, αυτή είναι η αλυσίδα και ο κάθε κρίκος από τους τρεις είναι κρίσιμος!

----------


## sakishlek

> από εμπειρία στο λέω, τα ποτενσιόμετρα αυτά πολύ συχνά κάνουν "παράσιτα", δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας,


Γι'αυτό είχα ενδοιασμούς για την αγορά τους.Μόνο σαβούρα πουλάνε και μάλιστα πανάκριβη.Αλλά λόγω του ότι βιαζόμουν να τελειώσω τον ενισχυτή τα πήρα.Εκτός του ότι δεν είναι καλής ποιότητας δεν μπορώ να τα ψεξάσω κιόλας.Δεν έχουν τρύπα προς το εσωτερικό τους πουθενά.Σκέφτομαι να το τρυπήσω με ένα μικρό τρυπανάκι αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε πιό σημείο για να μην κάνω ζημιά στο μηχανισμό.

----------


## sakishlek

Ρώτησα σε ενα αγγλικό φόρουμ και μου ειπαν ότι το κύκλωμα δεν έχει πυκνωτή αποκοπης  DC  στις εξόδους του 4558,πιν 1 και 7. Έβαλα 2 πυκνωτές 1 μίκρο και η δουλειά έγινε!πάει ο θόρυβος απ το γυρισμα!Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την τιμή και τον τύπο του πυκνωτή, ηλεκτρολυτικό ή πολυεστέρα.Επίσης μου ειπαν ότι αντίσταση 1κ μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται. Τί  πυκντή να βάλω;Την αντίσταση να την βγάλω; Φοβάμαι, ότι και τα δύο μαζί, πυκνωτής και αντίσταση, δημιουργούν φίλτρο και μειώνουν την ποιότητα του ήχου.

----------


## sofosal

> Ρώτησα σε ενα αγγλικό φόρουμ και μου ειπαν ότι το κύκλωμα δεν έχει πυκνωτή αποκοπης  DC  στις εξόδους του 4558,πιν 1 και 7. Έβαλα 2 πυκνωτές 1 μίκρο και η δουλειά έγινε!πάει ο θόρυβος απ το γυρισμα!Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την τιμή και τον τύπο του πυκνωτή, ηλεκτρολυτικό ή πολυεστέρα.Επίσης μου ειπαν ότι αντίσταση 1κ μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται. Τί  πυκντή να βάλω;Την αντίσταση να την βγάλω; Φοβάμαι, ότι και τα δύο μαζί, πυκνωτής και αντίσταση, δημιουργούν φίλτρο και μειώνουν την ποιότητα του ήχου.


....πίστευα ότι ο 1μf ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής που έχει στην έξοδο του ποτενσιόμετρου θα ήταν αρκετός για να απομονώσει το πρόβλημα - το ίδιο φαντάζομαι πίστεψε και ο κατασκευαστής...οποιοσδήποτε σταθερός πυκνωτής εκεί (ειδικά συνδεμένος με σώμα) σίγουρα μαζί με το παράσιτο θα "κόβει" και πολλές από τις συχνότητες του ήχου....θα δοκίμαζα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή στα 4,7 μf, στη σειρά στην έξοδο του 4558, πιν 1 και 7...

----------


## sakishlek

Χωρίς την αντίσταση 1κ;

----------


## sofosal

> Χωρίς την αντίσταση 1κ;


αυτή δεν παίζει ιδιαίτερο ρόλο....μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να την αφαιρέσεις και στη θέση της να δοκιμάσεις τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή με το + στο πιν 1....

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής έπρεπε να ήταν σε σειρά με τον πάνω ακροδέκτη του ποτενσιόμετρου, όχι σε σειρά με τον μεσαίο!

----------

ezizu (23-06-15), sakishlek (22-06-15)

----------


## sakishlek

Ίσως μπερδεύτηκε ο μάστορας. Δηλαδή είναι προτιμότερο να φιλτραρουμε το DC στην είσοδο  παρά στην έξοδο; ή και τα δύο; Την αντίσταση 1Κ τελικά να τη βγαλω;

----------


## FILMAN

Στην είσοδο βέβαια!

Οι αντιστάσεις του 1Κ είναι άχρηστες εκεί.

----------

ezizu (23-06-15)

----------


## sofosal

βγάλε τις αντιστάσεις του 1Κ και στη θέση τους βάλε ηλεκτρολυτικούς με το + στη μεριά του ολοκληρωμένου..!..!

----------


## sakishlek

> Στην είσοδο βέβαια!
> Οι αντιστάσεις του 1Κ είναι άχρηστες εκεί.


Τις έβγαλα,ανέβασα και τον πυκνωτή εισόδου στο ποτ στα 22uF,αλλά γίνονται κάτι περίεργα πράματα.Το ένα κανάλι κάνει έναν χαμηλόφωνο ήχο ,τοκ,τοκ,τοκ...Το άλλο τίποτα.Ξαναβάζω την αντίσταση σ'αυτό με το θόρυβο και φεύγει πάλι ο θόρυβος.Ίσως να είναι τίποτα άλλο η αιτία ,αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να την εντοπίσω,οπότε αφήνω τη μία αντίσταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Την πολικότητα την πρόσεξες;

----------


## sakishlek

> Την πολικότητα την πρόσεξες;


Την πρόσεξα.

----------


## FILMAN

Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι αυτό που λες είναι παράλογο, να έκανες ακριβώς το ίδιο και στα δυο κανάλια, στο ένα να πέτυχε, και στο άλλο όχι.

----------


## sakishlek

> Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι αυτό που λες είναι παράλογο, να έκανες ακριβώς το ίδιο και στα δυο κανάλια, στο ένα να πέτυχε, και στο άλλο όχι.


Καταλαβαίνω ,αλλά πιθανολογώ ότι ίσως είναι καμιά κακή κόλληση , κανένας χαλκοδιάδρομος δεν βγήκε καλός ,καμία κακή σύνδεση καλωδίου....Δεν είμαι ακριβώς τέλειως στις κολλήσεις και με τα καλώδια ήχου δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά.Επιπλέον δεν έχω ούτε τον εξοπλισμό (παλμογράφο) ,ούτε τη γνώση για να εντοπίσω τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

Αλλά πάλι ίσως να είναι κάποιο άλλο το πρόβλημα.

----------

